# Please Critique and Rank these stallions



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I can't give advices on breeding in any way (have no experience).  But I really liked Black Forest (my 1st pick) and Huntsman head/neck combo is very nice too (although you need confo pic for sure).


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

I love Black Forest. Very stunning. I have no idea about QH's so I cant really rank them other than prettiness.


----------



## i-love-stitch (Mar 11, 2008)

Are you just thinking about breeding for performence? No concern for color other than the foal having color? I would definatly go with Image of Champoins for performance though!


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

I love Black Forest he is GORGEOUS but with Image of Champions you might get more of a performance horse.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Ohman the last one the last one the last one. Amazing confirmation, lengthy, leggy, would make a nice all around horse.

Black Forest is alright, not my personal pick. Too compact for my taste.

Image of Champions is the one i'd go with. Nice temperment, lovely lines. Looks like a good mover. Yah, pick that one


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Tho the one i like is more english geared in confirmation and movment. But if you breed it to a western mare. Ohgeeze, look out show ring :wink:


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

I think Black Forest and Image of Champions are the best two stallions (although I do not know much about breeding yet.) I love Black Forest's Trot (looks like a good dressage prospect) and I love Image of Champions because he is so leggy and screams Hunt Seat and Dressage to me. I think they both would ad some height to your foal, but Image of Champions might refine the foal too much.


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

Not sure if you are interested in seeing more stallions, but this is what I found :
go to www.equinehits.com click on Horse ID Search and enter these numbers :
176783
161270
145542
125219
194630
192778
142974
most of them are 16.2hh and bigger. 
sorry, but I tried to put a link up for each stallion, but it did not work. if you have time, they are worth looking at.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Horse 1)
I do see all the traits you mentioned, but I also see upright pasterns, which are "in style" right now, but set the horse up to get navicular later on. They aren't good for prefomance horses.

Horse 2)
I don't like him at all, sorry. He has a steep croup, bumpy hip, slight sway back (very slight, but I still don't like it), neck attachment is low.

Horse 3)
I like him! Check out where his wither ends - right in the middle of his back... that means his centre of balance is right in the centre of him. He has a nice short athletic back. His shoulder is a little straight, but nothing I'd lose sleep over. The only thing that throws me off is he looks a little sickle-hocked, or over-extended off the back end. He has a nice hip though! 

Horse 4)
He's a looker from what I can tell... but I can't critique much because there aren't any real conformation pictures. He has that nice centred wither like horse 3. He will be able to collect himself really well. 

Horse 5)
That conformation picture isn't great - it's on an odd angle that makes things look out of proportion. I don't like the overall look of him, but I can't pinpoint why. 
For the hunter picture: he is not squared up in front.

Horse 6)
Can't tell you anything other than he has a nice looking head and kind eye.

Horse 7)
Can't tell anything from the picture other than he looks to have neat coloring.

Horse 8)
Something looks wonky with his hind legs in the shot where he's standing still - they don't look straight! Maybe it's just the markings that make them look like that, but that's the first thing I noticed. The picture of him trotting under western saddle looks weird as well...
Looks to be very angular - I would want to see a conformation picture for sure. Long head. 


I won't rank the horses right now since there are too many that I can't comment on, but so far I like #3 and #4 best.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I emailed some of the above for more conformation shots...waiting to here back. I will post updated photos. So far, those that I am most interested in are #1, #3, and #8 (but I do agree there is something going on with the back legs of #8 in the standing shot)...hopefully more photos will help rank these guys. 

Here are some of this years foals from #1, emailed to me today: 

















Here are a couple of interest that Im4dressage posted:

#9) JLS Dakota Gold:http://www.equinehits.com/horses__145542









#10) CF Whirlin Thunder
double homozygous. http://www.equinehits.com/horses__161270


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

i-love-stitch said:


> Are you just thinking about breeding for performence? No concern for color other than the foal having color? I would definatly go with Image of Champoins for performance though!


I am more concerned about performance than color, but getting a foal of color is pretty high on my list (why I have only listed homozygous stallions). We would prefer a black and white, but out of our sorrel mare, I am not sure what our odds are, those homozygous for black (like #1) would help with that.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

oh my gosh i love stallions 4, 7, and 8! there beautiful!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i don't know about everyone else, but the second foal picture out of #1 seems to have some long legs.


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

I like 4 the best=)


----------



## rockydq (Mar 1, 2008)

#1. I dont like him for the reasons I stated in the other thread.
#2. I dont like this horses shoulder, front legs, are topline-underline ratio.
#3.Looks camped out and sickle hocked in some pictures...he's one of those that sorta looks like a gelding...
#4. wont comment on #4, there is any adequate pictures
#5. Looks cute, cant really see anything from the pictures, but he has proven himself to have the ability to compete in Hunter etc...
#6. He's iffy, hasnt really established himself, all he has going for him right now is color and pedigree...they claim his foals are "leggy", but I cant think of a foal that isnt...
#7. He is nice, nice show record...doesn't list his HYPP status, but it would be interesting to see what his get are like.
#8. I like him the best. He IS leggy, and appears to be more of what youd be looking for.

I've added a few that I personally like.

http://www.gillespieshowhorses.com/RosesAndChocolate.htm
http://www.thebigsensation.com/


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Didn't really have anything to say, but #7 does list his hypp status. It says N/N. Also, I really like the two chestnuts you added, but she has stated that she wants a black and white and she won't be able to get that with either. 

Of the ones you posted #4 and #8 are my favorites.


----------



## rockydq (Mar 1, 2008)

whoops sorry..i completely missed all that...


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

Since you are breeding for a performance horse, I would stay away from the horses that were only halter studs themselves, and especially if they have only produced halter horses.

Of the ones you listed, I would really look at what their foals have done in the show arena. If they are producing winners, you have a better chance of getting one yourself. All of the studs you listed, though, are pretty nice prospects. Best of luck and let us know what you decide.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Here are some additional photos of black forest:









More info and photos here: http://www.mrtramp.com/black_forest.htm
Foal photos: http://www.mrtramp.com/black_forest1.htm
Opinions? (sorry, still no confo. shots)
______________________________________________________
Here is more info on Image of champions: http://www.sunrisefarmdawn.com/ImageofChampions.html
Foal photos: http://www.sunrisefarmdawn.com/ChampsFoals.html
Opinions?
____________________________________________________

*I have also come across a couple of other potential stallions...could I get your opinions on them. * (sorry, no good confo shots...I will email for some)

Sonnys Amigo Bar: (champion pedigree, successful performer himself, successful offspring), homozygous for both black and tobiano.
http://www.homozygouspainthorses.com/








Summers Chico Bandito: (champion pedigree, successful performer himself), double homozygous. Not sure how tall he his. 
http://www.homozygouspainthorses.com/


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

my choices would be:

1. black forest - stunning horse and seems to have that look at me factor going on. not sure how good as a performance horse though
2. image of champions - i like this one. he has a great look and seems to be the one who would have most potential as a performance horse rather than just a halter horse. 

they are my two picks. personally though i think anything with colour is stunning lol sorry i havent time to go through all my reasons why. im at work and the clock is running down to home time and i know i wont get a long post out 

oo oo - i just saw chico bandito...beautiful, stunning and all that  wow he really has a presence about him that one. hmmm, i think i might have to put him on the list too  i would make him second on the list


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Sandsarita, Thanks for the advice...I am trying to focus more on the performance stallions. 

Rockydq, thanks for those stallions - gorgeous, but yeah, I am trying to at least start out with a blk/wht to improve my chances of black or tri color...though I am more concerned with performance and conformation.  Also, I see what you mean about the faults on number one, and he is more of a halter sire (though he has offspring performing in other areas)...but for some reason his foals are all so stunning I have a hard time taking him off the list in my head. 

Thanks everyone else for your feedback...this is really hard for me. There is a lot I like about many stallions, but usually at least one thing that detracts. ahhhh...so difficult!

*Please let me know about those last two *


[/b]


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I found more about sonnys amigo bar:


















Photos of foals here: http://www.sonnysamigobar.com/SonnysFoals.html


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

AK, I LOVED Sonnys Amigo Bar.  Such a nice color and build and very successful offsprings.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Black Forest. His head is too small for his body. A horse uses their head to counter-weight for balance. A horse with a small head can lose agility and is more apt to bouncing when doing quick stops and wastes motion during movements. Also his neck looks a little short and thick, but that might just be the coloring.

Sonnys Amigo Bar has a few faults nothing big.

I like Sonny the best


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

the picture of the guy riding Sonny looks a lot like your avatar, just change colors of the horse and the shirt. almost the same background.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I think Sonnys Amigo Bar is the one if 1)the owner responds and agrees to the breeding and 2) No one on here sees some huge reason that I am missing to NOT breed to him or to choose one of the others listed. 

He has the pedigree, performance record (world champion), progeny record, is double homozygous, he has been around for a while to prove himself, good size (16h), and his conformation looks pretty good to me. 

*Please critique Sonny's amigo bar*, as some of you are much better at judging conformation than I am.


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

Personally I would go with Sonnys Amigo Bar. He has nice confo - no major faults anywhere. Plus, he has foals that have competed very successfully in multiple events. However, Black Forrest is a nice stud, and seems pretty athletic himself. He just doesn't have as established of a breeding history as Sonnys ... has.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

im4dressage said:


> the picture of the guy riding Sonny looks a lot like your avatar, just change colors of the horse and the shirt. almost the same background.


That is funny  I guess I do like those tall white stockings on a horse! 

Sandsarita...thanks for the feedback. He (sonnys) had no major conformation faults that stood out to me, but I sometimes miss things.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

AKPaintLover said:


> I found more about sonnys amigo bar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.eaglepointranch.ca/stallion.html

OK!! I need some serious critiques from any/all of you about this stallion ( Sonnys Amigo Bar). I am thinking about contacting them to send me a breeding contract, which I would fill out providing our mare foals out safely in the next couple of weeks. 

*I need to know the good and the bad* before I decide to put our mare into foal for a second year! 

Please throw anything you can think of at me before I take the final step!


----------



## downthecenterlinetheycome (Apr 17, 2008)

Just from browsing the pics quickly, I like Black Forest. Looks like he can reach under and round his back in the trot. Very athletic looking. Pics of your mare would help find a good match.


----------

